# Forest Oak # 18 Woodstove



## Scols (Sep 29, 2012)

My wife and I recently purchased a home that was built in 1960. In the basement is a small woodstove that says Forest Oak on the sides, and No 18 on the front above the door. Also,Kelley Woodstove Co,Philedelphia Pa, Patent 1877 is engraved on the top. I tried searching Google but I did not find any useful information about the stove. My chimney sweep checked it out and said it is in useable condition. Can anyone offer any information about this stove?


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2012)

Welcome Scols. Is this a box style stove like this one?

http://www.bikerjon.com/shop/old-things/antique-wood-stoves/

Try contacting Good Times stoves to see if they can provide more info.

http://216.71.68.8/heating_stoves/box/forest_oak_sr-bx1334.html#


----------



## Scols (Sep 29, 2012)

Begreen,thank you for the links, the stove I have is identical to the one on Old Things. The only difference is that mine says Kelly Woodstoves,Philadelphia Pa on the top edge around the exhaust and the door says P'atd 1877. It is a very small stove, the fire box is no more than 16 inches deep. I'm curious if any members have any experience with this stove. I am thinking about cleaning it up and using it in conjunction with the Better N Ben stove I have in my living room.


----------



## Glascock Stoves (Dec 24, 2013)

Scols said:


> My wife and I recently purchased a home that was built in 1960. In the basement is a small woodstove that says Forest Oak on the sides, and No 18 on the front above the door. Also,Kelley Woodstove Co,Philedelphia Pa, Patent 1877 is engraved on the top. I tried searching Google but I did not find any useful information about the stove. My chimney sweep checked it out and said it is in useable condition. Can anyone offer any information about this stove?



If you are still looking for info on this Wood Box Stove, I've got some info to share, contact me via my website. 
www.glascockstoves.com - I'm the great, great grandson of the founder of Glascock stoves, they made a Box Stove just like this Forest Oak, same design etc. and I've done a lot of research on this one. THANKS!


----------

